# Got UAE Driving License Today



## arazas (Jul 17, 2012)

I am happy to have the UAE driving license today


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations, when are you going to buy a car ?


----------



## arazas (Jul 17, 2012)

Well looking for a used car...may be this or next month....Inshallah!


----------



## guysim (Jul 19, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## lucindalou (Jun 15, 2012)

arazas said:


> I am happy to have the UAE driving license today


Can u not buy a car when u have a uk license?


----------

